# Asian Arowana Spawning Video



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

this is too cool









clickme


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow I dont know whether to be amazed or disgusted(what we just watched is the equivalent of fish porn)....I choose to be amazed!







People have to stop taunting with their fish







Asian arowanas truly are the most beautiful fw fish. And that tank water is so pure, look at how clear the water is!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that was stunning - I've never seen that before








Brilliant video man, thanks for sharing


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's awesome


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

f**king AWESOME!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i agree amazing vid.
dixon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

WOW! I thought Asian Arows needed a HUGE tank to breed?!?! Any info on tank size?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is one of the most amazing vids I've ever seen.

Interesting how the male goes up to get air before picking up the eggs.
Also, is he making any noises with that head movement right before
she lays her eggs?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

im not sure i love how the fish looks when picking up the eggs one of the best vids ive seen on the net

btw i wish they were mine


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i love it! i love it! i love it!







awesome find


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is something to add to this thread about aro breeding in a tank.
you will be amazed by this man dedication.

http://www.geocities.com/asianarowana_2000/a1.htm

dixon


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> here is something to add to this thread about aro breeding in a tank.
> you will be amazed by this man dedication.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/asianarowana_2000/a1.htm
> ...


 wow....


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice link dixon now thats dedication.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice link. What an overall encouraging thread this is!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow....20 years this guys deserved it!

Glad to hear it worked out....more people should breed asian aros and release live five into the wild....perhaps then the US can get some of the aro loving :laugh:


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

That was amazing


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That was an awesome video!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Wow....20 years this guys deserved it!
> 
> Glad to hear it worked out....more people should breed asian aros and release live five into the wild....perhaps then the US can get some of the aro loving :laugh:


 Something like that could work. Fish and Wildlife could have a division that exclusively works on things like this. It'd stop illegal trade, give aquarist jobs, and let qualified people solve a difficult problem.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Amazing video!


----------

